# PB12 Plus



## phantom52 (Feb 12, 2012)

A big thanks to all from this forum and also to SVS for all of their help in deciding the best sub for my application. It is a killer sub with the H/K 7550HD and my Paradigm speakers. Even the wife loves this monster and the fit and finish is flawless. Sounds amazing. Service is the best I've ever used from any vendor and setup was a breeze. Again thanks to all for all of your help. Now to listen to all of those SACD's,DVD-A's and watch those BD movies all over again.:hsd:


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

phantom52 said:


> A big thanks to all from this forum and also to SVS for all of their help in deciding the best sub for my application. It is a killer sub with the H/K 7550HD and my Paradigm speakers. Even the wife loves this monster and the fit and finish is flawless. Sounds amazing. Service is the best I've ever used from any vendor and setup was a breeze. Again thanks to all for all of your help. Now to listen to all of those SACD's,DVD-A's and watch those BD movies all over again.:hsd:


Sounds great. Post a pic if you get a chance. I just ordered a PB12 plus yesterday and it should be here this week. I also have Paradigm speakers(Ref.20's) Enjoy your new sub.

I now have my new PB12-plus and I am very impressed so far. I may try it in one of the front corners. Music sounds fantastic.


----------

